# SNES-CD Boot ROM Discovered (Maybe)



## JPnintendo (Mar 2, 2016)

Wow! Awesome!


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Mar 2, 2016)

That's amazing!


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 2, 2016)

This... looks shifty.


----------



## VashTS (Mar 2, 2016)

i agree, dont really believe but strongly want to believe its real. 

guess time will tell.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 2, 2016)

Whaa, since when is @SonyUSA a contributor? I contribute too


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 2, 2016)

Its useless and a ugly graphic to be honest.


----------



## endoverend (Mar 2, 2016)

azoreseuropa said:


> Its useless and a ugly graphic to be honest.


YOU'RE USELESS AND AN UGLY GRAPHIC TO BE HONEST.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 2, 2016)

endoverend said:


> YOU'RE USELESS AND AN UGLY GRAPHIC TO BE HONEST.



lol


----------



## EntermateStar (Mar 2, 2016)

i mean this would be very cool, but i HIGHLY doubt the snes was THAT similar to the the console that itd be able to run any of the new content from it, it wasn't an add-on for the snes it was a brand new console. sure it could run snes games but that means nothing since that's nothing but backwards compatibility. theres no way the snes could run anything built for the super discs firmware


----------



## sonictopfan (Mar 2, 2016)

To be fair the SNES already had a slow processor, I wonder if a disc system add-on was such a good idea, the SEGA CD suffered from severe loading times so God only knows how long would this one take.

Before anybody says the SNES processor isn't too slow I advice them to play Street Fighter Alpha 2 before they judge!


----------



## OctopusRift (Mar 2, 2016)

BTW the rom is in the wild... just know what to look for.


----------



## jimbo13 (Mar 2, 2016)

This is real IMO, a few Famicon CD prototypes made in to the wild the last few years I've seen stories on it someone probably ripped it.


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 2, 2016)

Anon screenshot?

No yeah that's definitely legit.


----------



## VashTS (Mar 2, 2016)

Hells Malice said:


> Anon screenshot?
> 
> No yeah that's definitely legit.



Fake pics NEVER make it to the internet. have you ever even surfed bruh?


----------



## James310 (Mar 2, 2016)

What if they extracted it from that PlayStation Snes that still worked a few months ago? The guy was able to turn it on and see the boot screen...


----------



## weatMod (Mar 2, 2016)

James310 said:


> What if they extracted it from that PlayStation Snes that still worked a few months ago? The guy was able to turn it on and see the boot screen...


no that is what he needed to get it working it had no BIOS


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Mar 2, 2016)

Interesting that they'd use higan/bsnes - the most accurate SNES emulator publicly available - to run a bootrom for a system with completely different hardware. The only actual prototypes I've seen weren't add-ons but combination consoles themselves, which I'm guessing took some liberties. The fact that bsnes doesn't throw up some sort of error when the ROM should be throwing unknown code at it trying to load something that doesn't exist is suspicious. The framing of the error code is also odd; if it were run off a SNES with a CD system attached I could see something like that, but if the only development units were standalone the CD units would always be integrated - I'd expect a more verbose error for debugging, not something framed for UI pleasantries.

Additionally, it bugs me that the internal version numbering is apparently v0.95; if it was a public release that'd be sensible, but for internal testing I'd suspect a stamp of the build date would be a lot more useful, and at the very least was common with some beta builds of Nintendo games; I can't say if Sony did or does the same, though.

tl;dr this looks too much like release-ready code than something designed for testing a system that never went into production, and that's more than suspicion enough. I'm thinking someone was a month early.


----------



## Sliter (Mar 2, 2016)

anonymous .. why this is every time anonymous ?? and never really showing stuff!
For some reason the guy find and old "nintendo playstation" os his home with a cart that had some kanji in a label, a vidoe with no content just _"hurr showing the console ... look a Z , or maybe a 2 I don't know "_
just shouw one phot, theconsole had tw energy entry, two vdieos out and not a try to show it on, with some random game he could jet for 2$
A time later the guys come with some Xray of the console, playing some super famicom games, but what about that mysterious cartridge?  and the disc drive was broken, great!

I just can see these stuff as a hoax.. I would love to be wrong but still the way they are doing it is like they are dumb and " look at em I have a nice stuff and I'm not showing what everybody want to see nah nah nah"

Seriously .. who Xray a console?? ok I saw some pieces but they did as art piece not " the internet want see XRAYS!!!!!111111oneoneleven"

Well it was an overflow more than saying about the subject, sorry xp


----------



## Townsperson (Mar 2, 2016)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> Interesting that they'd use higan/bsnes - the most accurate SNES emulator publicly available - to run a bootrom for a system with completely different hardware. The only actual prototypes I've seen weren't add-ons but combination consoles themselves, which I'm guessing took some liberties. The fact that bsnes doesn't throw up some sort of error when the ROM should be throwing unknown code at it trying to load something that doesn't exist is suspicious. The framing of the error code is also odd; if it were run off a SNES with a CD system attached I could see something like that, but if the only development units were standalone the CD units would always be integrated - I'd expect a more verbose error for debugging, not something framed for UI pleasantries.
> 
> Additionally, it bugs me that the internal version numbering is apparently v0.95; if it was a public release that'd be sensible, but for internal testing I'd suspect a stamp of the build date would be a lot more useful, and at the very least was common with some beta builds of Nintendo games; I can't say if Sony did or does the same, though.
> 
> tl;dr this looks too much like release-ready code than something designed for testing a system that never went into production, and that's more than suspicion enough. I'm thinking someone was a month early.



Well, the build date is shown in the hex editor screenshot (See source)...


----------



## DogParty (Mar 2, 2016)

EntermateStar said:


> i mean this would be very cool, but i HIGHLY doubt the snes was THAT similar to the the console that itd be able to run any of the new content from it, it wasn't an add-on for the snes it was a brand new console. sure it could run snes games but that means nothing since that's nothing but backwards compatibility. theres no way the snes could run anything built for the super discs firmware


Um, that's not really how it works. If this were to play SNES games, then it most likely was a modified SNES board. Back then, "backwards compatibility" meant the device was the same architecture/processor as the previous machine. None of these machines were powerful enough to emulate another system. The SNES could play NES and GBC colors through the use of console-on-a-chip accessories.


----------



## Myria (Mar 2, 2016)

A hoax would be easily distinguishable by a real ROM containing code to interface with the CD-ROM drive.


----------



## cdoty (Mar 2, 2016)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> The fact that bsnes doesn't throw up some sort of error when the ROM should be throwing unknown code at it trying to load something that doesn't exist is suspicious.



It was supposed to be a SNES add-on, so the base system would run on the SNES and pull data from the CD. The SNES uses data ports, so it would appear as normal data to a SNES emulator. The emulator probably ignores data written to the previously unused bits.

This is how the PC Engine CD unit worked. The System Card contained a HuCard rom and RAM.


----------



## Pain (Mar 2, 2016)

When it was shown that they actually found a prototype of the so called Nintendo Play Station, i was surprised. But this..this just goes to a deeper level of gaming history, if its proven to be truth, then a chapter of gaming history has been discovered.


----------



## sounreal (Mar 2, 2016)

I'd like to know why a gaming relationship 25 years ago is news today...


----------



## enarky (Mar 2, 2016)

sounreal said:


> I'd like to know why a gaming relationship 25 years ago is news today...


Registered since 2010 and _that_ is your first comment?


----------



## Fishaman P (Mar 2, 2016)

I can smell this phony from a mile away.


----------



## loco365 (Mar 2, 2016)

Fishaman P said:


> I can smell this phony from a mile away.


It's legit. I have a copy of said BIOS from the site, and there's an entire YouTube video showing it, but it has a link to said BIOS file so you'll have to find it yourself.


----------



## Fishaman P (Mar 2, 2016)

Team Fail said:


> It's legit. I have a copy of said BIOS from the site, and there's an entire YouTube video showing it, but it has a link to said BIOS file so you'll have to find it yourself.


Just because it runs on a SNES doesn't mean this is the lost BIOS.


----------



## smf (Mar 2, 2016)

Fishaman P said:


> Just because it runs on a SNES doesn't mean this is the lost BIOS.



It could be a hoax but the original Play Station was just a SNES with a CD drive attached, so it could be real. There was a different CD system that was going to include a superfx, if any software for one of those turns up then it will also be pretty simple to get that running too

Don't expect any prototype SNES hardware that is wildly different from what was sold. Apart from the CD drive itself, but this is just like the unofficial carts that allowed you to load games from floppy disks. There was no half way house between a SNES and PS1 for example.

If you're lucky then the Play Station may have had this patent implemented in hardware.
https://www.google.com/patents/US5285275

It appears the decoding is done by a general purpose DSP, which technically may have an internal rom that needs dumping. Without a game that uses it, or access to the hardware then good luck figuring that out.


----------



## EntermateStar (Mar 2, 2016)

DogParty said:


> Um, that's not really how it works. If this were to play SNES games, then it most likely was a modified SNES board. Back then, "backwards compatibility" meant the device was the same architecture/processor as the previous machine. None of these machines were powerful enough to emulate another system. The SNES could play NES and GBC colors through the use of console-on-a-chip accessories.


nobody actually knows how the super disc is built >.> you cant make that claim with any hold to it. just because the nes was like that doesnt mean this is, keep in mind this was supposed to be the original playstation, it had to have some power to it, and i can garuntee the ps1 is at least powerful enough to run snes/nes games natively, nes emulation at the very least wouldn't be far off power wise


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 2, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> This... looks shifty.


Never seen "programmer art" before?


----------



## tech3475 (Mar 2, 2016)

I don't think we'll really know until someone disassembles the rom and takes a closer look at it where it may become more obvious or not.


----------



## spinal_cord (Mar 2, 2016)

Regardless, real or not, it'd be useless without an actual 'super disk' to try it out. From what I've read, only the console has been found, no actual disks.


----------



## smf (Mar 2, 2016)

EntermateStar said:


> keep in mind this was supposed to be the original playstation, it had to have some power to it



Keep in mind that the only thing the Play Station and PlayStation share is the name. If you ever expect something like a combined PS1 and SNES to turn up then I can guarantee you'll be very disappointed. What made you think it "*had* to have some power to it"?



EntermateStar said:


> and i can garuntee the ps1 is at least powerful enough to run snes/nes games natively, nes emulation at the very least wouldn't be far off power wise



The PS1 could poorly emulate a nes, but not a snes. But as this has zero to do with the PS1 then it's irrelevant.

The Play Station didn't have a faster CPU, better graphics, better sound etc. The patent for video playback shows that it just decrypted animation to PPU tiles. There is a DSP which we don't know much about, which may have been similar to one of the DSP used in some SNES cartridges. Only when the SNES CD came along in 1993 with a built in superfx did the SNES really get more powerful. When the SNES CD died because of the impending PS1, the superfx was put onto the game cartridge and we've seen what that can do already.

The superfx was started prior to the SNES launch in 1990, but wasn't released until 1993. It's therefore possible that superfx would have been included in the Play Station when it hit retail, but wasn't available when building the prototype in 1992. It's also possible that Nintendo would just keep the superfx for itself because Sony tried to screw them with the Play Station contract.

None of the PS1 hardware existed in 1992. It was all developed after the Play Station project was scrapped.


----------



## 3DSPoet (Mar 2, 2016)

Ah, the old SuperDisc legend....  I remember when this was actually supposed to be a thing.  I even remember seeing a magazine spread on it long ago....  the only game I ever saw any information on was The 7th Guest.  Given how early the software development was when the system was axed, I'd say the odds of finding any game code is next to impossible.  

As someone else stated, this was not a standalone system, it was an add-on device that your SNES sat on top of (remember that ridge around the bottom of the SNES and that oddly placed data port on the very bottom?...that was put there with the SD system in mind).  

An unholy partnership between 2 major developers....Nintendo got greedy....arguments happened....feelings were hurt....and instead of an upgrade, we got an entirely new class of console, the PlayStation.


----------



## LuigiBlood (Mar 2, 2016)

...I released the ROM, I've looked at it, byuu looked at it, we have no doubts about it: It's REAL.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 2, 2016)

LuigiBlood said:


> ...I released the ROM, I've looked at it, byuu looked at it, we have no doubts about it: It's REAL.


Nice, could you infer something from it?
Commands for usage of the external port?
Access to some aditional RAM or external coprocessor?


----------



## LuigiBlood (Mar 2, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> Nice, could you infer something from it?
> Commands for usage of the external port?
> Access to some aditional RAM or external coprocessor?


Additional RAM, B-Bus access, EXTERNAL IRQ REQUIRED. That's actually not emulated because NOTHING uses it.


----------



## GOT4N (Mar 2, 2016)

Damn.


----------



## Drak0rex (Mar 2, 2016)

So when will the SNES CD be hacked?


----------



## 3DSPoet (Mar 2, 2016)

Drak0rex said:


> So when will the SNES CD be hacked?



Sometime after the NX and Pokemon Sun & Moon.

While y'all are at it, go ahead and create a functioning SuperDisc system for us all to use (why not?  People have made their own GBAs, right?)


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 2, 2016)

edit: Nevermind.


----------



## 3DSPoet (Mar 2, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> edit: Nevermind.



We never do.


----------



## Sheimi (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm gonna look in the rom to see what sprites and sounds are in there.


----------



## weatMod (Mar 2, 2016)

Pain said:


> When it was shown that they actually found a prototype of the so called Nintendo Play Station, i was surprised. But this..this just goes to a deeper level of gaming history, if its proven to be truth, then a chapter of gaming history has been discovered.


the thing that really fascinates me the most about all this is how something that happened not even that long ago could be so lost to history
it makes no sense and we are to believe that historians who study ancient history actually know their asshole from their ear hole
haha,   in this instance  nobody can even figure out what went on a couple decades ago
it just boggles the mind that all of this  stuff is not well documented  and known about ,it's not like N or sony are defunct companies and not like they were not just as huge then as they are now


----------



## 3DSPoet (Mar 2, 2016)

I think it's more along the lines of the information is still "classified" and sealed away in Nintendo and/or Sony's vaults and there's never been any official documentation.  I'd bet that someone within those companies has intimate knowledge of the system or access to it, should the need arise.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 2, 2016)

smf said:


> Keep in mind that the only thing the Play Station and PlayStation share is the name. If you ever expect something like a combined PS1 and SNES to turn up then I can guarantee you'll be very disappointed. What made you think it "*had* to have some power to it"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huh, I thought it was said that the SuperFX chip was offered to Nintendo to be included as part of the SNES itself, like it was actually complete back then.


----------



## LuigiBlood (Mar 2, 2016)

DiscostewSM said:


> Huh, I thought it was said that the SuperFX chip was offered to Nintendo to be included as part of the SNES itself, like it was actually complete back then.


Nah, the SuperFX was made later. Also, the SNES CD in 1993 that was made by Philips didn't use SuperFX but rather a 32-bit CPU, speculated to be a NEC V810 (same CPU as Virtual Boy). And actually, the Philips SNES CD, we've never seen it once. We have specs. That's it. We know it's more powerful.

And the Sony SNES CD (aka SuperDisc) is just a SNES with a CD drive. And the SuperDisc System Cartridge brings a BIOS ROM and extra RAM for loading data, and perhaps more.


----------



## SonyUSA (Mar 2, 2016)

sounreal said:


> I'd like to know why a gaming relationship 25 years ago is news today...



Skeletons found from 25 million years ago are still news today


----------



## 3DSPoet (Mar 2, 2016)

LuigiBlood said:


> Nah, the SuperFX was made later. Also, the SNES CD in 1993 that was made by Philips didn't use SuperFX but rather a 32-bit CPU, speculated to be a NEC V810 (same CPU as Virtual Boy). And actually, the Philips SNES CD, we've never seen it once. We have specs. That's it. We know it's more powerful.
> 
> And the Sony SNES CD (aka SuperDisc) is just a SNES with a CD drive. And the SuperDisc System Cartridge brings a BIOS ROM and extra RAM for loading data, and perhaps more.



Man, I really miss the virtual boy! XD  Had some great games!  (and a lot of not-so-great, but meh...)  I want a head-mountable virtual boy that is compatible with the Power Glove!


----------



## smf (Mar 2, 2016)

DiscostewSM said:


> Huh, I thought it was said that the SuperFX chip was offered to Nintendo to be included as part of the SNES itself, like it was actually complete back then.



AFAIK it wasn't even started when Jez was pushing to have it bundled with the SNES. People will say anything when they want their project funded, he has admitted that he didn't know whether it was possible and it looks like it wouldn't have been.



LuigiBlood said:


> Also, the SNES CD in 1993 that was made by Philips didn't use SuperFX but rather a 32-bit CPU, speculated to be a NEC V810 (same CPU as Virtual Boy).



The Philips SNES CD had a coprocessor and 3d graphics, Sony then joined Philips and Nintendo and the CPU was upgraded to 32 bit. The 32 bit RISC chip probably was the NEC V810, but whether they built any of those before cancelling is anyones guess (IMO Sony were keeping their enemies closer and had no real intention of delivering anything). I doubt anyone writing games will have bothered to jump between all the different versions anyway and PS1 prototype dev kits were showing up in 1993.

http://www.anthrofox.org/starfox/superfx.html


----------



## cdoty (Mar 3, 2016)

DiscostewSM said:


> Huh, I thought it was said that the SuperFX chip was offered to Nintendo to be included as part of the SNES itself, like it was actually complete back then.



The SuperFX came from Argonauts Games, not Sony or Philips.


----------



## EntermateStar (Mar 4, 2016)

smf said:


> Keep in mind that the only thing the Play Station and PlayStation share is the name. If you ever expect something like a combined PS1 and SNES to turn up then I can guarantee you'll be very disappointed. What made you think it "*had* to have some power to it"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all of that is rumor, without actual specs all of it has as credible as sludge to me


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 4, 2016)

cdoty said:


> The SuperFX came from Argonauts Games, not Sony or Philips.



I never said it came from Sony or Philips.


----------



## urherenow (Mar 4, 2016)

There were never any games made for it, so what's the big deal? The ROM is legit. MAME devs have already wired it up and it works directly with the SNES driver.

http://www.mameworld.info/ubbthread...904&page=0&view=expanded&sb=5&o=&fpart=1&vc=1

and by the way, yes it was an addon, much like the SegaCD.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



smf said:


> but this is just like the unofficial carts that allowed you to load games from floppy disks.


Unofficial? I hope you're not referring to the Famicom Disk System. That was a real (and official) thing. I've personally used one. They can still be found in "recycle shops" around Japan.


----------



## niuus (Mar 4, 2016)

History in the making. Already tested it, it's simple but fascinating.


----------



## cdoty (Mar 4, 2016)

urherenow said:


> Unofficial? I hope you're not referring to the Famicom Disk System. That was a real (and official) thing. I've personally used one. They can still be found in "recycle shops" around Japan.



For the SNES, he's probably talking about stuff like the UFO, Super Magicom, or Super Wild Card.

With only 256k of ram (based on byuu's research) this wasn't loading up entire roms, but sections of the game at a time, similar to the Sega CD or PC Engine/TurboGrafx CD.


----------



## smf (Mar 4, 2016)

urherenow said:


> There were never any games made for it, so what's the big deal?



There were games in development for it, we just don't have any. I'm pretty sure at least one of the games made for one of the SNES CD iterations turned into a cut down cart game.



urherenow said:


> Unofficial? I hope you're not referring to the Famicom Disk System. That was a real (and official) thing. I've personally used one. They can still be found in "recycle shops" around Japan.



Yes the famicom disk system was a real and official add on for the NES. We're talking SNES here though right?



cdoty said:


> For the SNES, he's probably talking about stuff like the UFO, Super Magicom, or Super Wild Card.
> 
> With only 256k of ram (based on byuu's research) this wasn't loading up entire roms, but sections of the game at a time, similar to the Sega CD or PC Engine/TurboGrafx CD.



I don't think they page, I'm not sure how that would even work. Especially as games wouldn't fit on one 3.5" disk. Maybe the CD/HD/ZIP versions could.

Some of them were upgradable to cope with larger games.

http://videogamedevelopmentdevices.wikia.com/wiki/Super_Wild_Card_DX



EntermateStar said:


> all of that is rumor, without actual specs all of it has as credible as sludge to me



I'm glad you feel that way. You missed the point entirely, which is that the Play Station didn't offer anything that you haven't seen already on the SNES. All of the upgrades came later. Exactly which CPU they chose is irrelevant for this discussion, the leaked official documentation gives enough hints. The documentation never includes part numbers anyway as they want you to only use tools and documentation that they provide.

For example Sony say that the PS1 has an R3000 in it, but it is actually a different part from a different manufacturer done in a completely different process. It's not even 100% compatible to the R3000. Sony modified it you say? Sure it was modified, but it is pretty darn compatible to a modifiable CPU from LSI that can run R3000 code (but in no way is an R3000). When SN systems added support in PsyQ for things the PS1 CPU inherritted from LSI's CPU that the R3000 didn't have, Sony threw a fit and demanded the header file was removed. A lot of people still are adamant it's an R3000, but people who know better get to laugh at those people (and if you think that is being picky then imagine someone arguing that the xbox one has an intel cpu in it).


----------



## cdoty (Mar 4, 2016)

smf said:


> I don't think they page, I'm not sure how that would even work. Especially as games wouldn't fit on one 3.5" disk. Maybe the CD/HD/ZIP versions could.
> 
> Some of them were upgradable to cope with larger games.
> 
> http://videogamedevelopmentdevices.wikia.com/wiki/Super_Wild_Card_DX



The SNES CD has 256k of ram, according to Byuu, so they would have had to load in parts of the game. From Byuu's tests, maybe only 128k was planned. http://forums.nesdev.com/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=13907

I'm guessing the SNES copiers actually had 16, 32, and later 48 megabit of ram in them.


----------



## smf (Mar 4, 2016)

cdoty said:


> The SNES CD has 256k of ram, according to Byuu. Although, from his tests, maybe only 128k was planned.



Sorry, I misunderstood your post. Yeah the Play Station would definitely load code dynamically, they aren't going to add 650mb of ram to that thing :-)

There are lots of reasons why there might be ram in there that is inaccessible. A lot of dev kits have more ram so you can have debug code, but that ram can often be disabled for testing release builds too. So there might be a way to enable it, or it might just be they had a load of bigger ram chips sitting around on the bench when they made them. Or the ram may be used for other things, like streaming red book audio, so not all of it would be accessible by the CPU.

Even 256k doesn't seem like very much though. But Sony didn't really know what they were doing back then, they caught up ironically by getting into Sega CD game development. How time flies http://www.nytimes.com/1992/05/21/b...-to-make-cd-video-games.html?pagewanted=print


----------



## cdoty (Mar 4, 2016)

smf said:


> A lot of dev kits have more ram so you can have debug code



That's exactly what I was thinking, the Nintendo DS dev kits had twice the normal ram.



smf said:


> but that ram can often be disabled for testing release builds too. So there might be a way to enable it, or it might just be they had a load of bigger ram chips sitting around on the bench when they made them.



Byuu was only testing the CD checking routines, so it's possible it only checks the normal amount of ram.


----------



## smf (Mar 4, 2016)

cdoty said:


> Byuu was only testing the CD checking routines, so it's possible it only checks the normal amount of ram.



Buggy ram tests are also pretty common. The only console I've heard of that has a decent ram test is the xbox, because they bought a load of marginal ram and the console figures out at boot how fast it can run at.


----------



## urherenow (Mar 4, 2016)

smf said:


> Yes the famicom disk system was a real and official add on for the NES. We're talking SNES here though right?de.


So? The UFO was real too.


----------



## cdoty (Mar 4, 2016)

urherenow said:


> So? The UFO was real too. View attachment 41282



Real? Yes, Official? No.

The UFO and similar devices replaced the cartridge ROM with hardware that could load a ROM from a floppy into internal RAM, that acted as a ROM. The device wasn't something a developer could use to load additional data from a floppy drive.

One of the early attempts to block these devices involved checking the speed of ROM access.


----------



## smf (Mar 5, 2016)

urherenow said:


> So? The UFO was real too. View attachment 41282



So? I don't see how that helps your argument that there were official floppy disk drives for the SNES. Your first example wasn't for the SNES, your second example wasn't official. I get the feeling you're trying to pick holes in what I'm saying because you think you'll win something. Here you go, you won this


----------



## urherenow (Mar 5, 2016)

@smf... Awe shucks... I wanted to win the Internet!

Seriously though, I just want to understand and get my facts straight. At first, I couldn't remember the name "ufo", and then I didn't realize that the ufo wasn't official.

Things start getting jumbled up and confusing when you're in your 40's... My first systems were the Atari and odyssey, and my first home computer was the Commodore VIC-20!


----------



## Kippykip (Mar 5, 2016)

endoverend said:


> YOU'RE USELESS AND AN UGLY GRAPHIC TO BE HONEST.


Savage


----------



## z11111 (Mar 6, 2016)

It's kind of confusing because in the source article, the date found in the hex editor is written in US format, where as "The most commonly used date format in Japan is 'year month day'". Fishy.


----------



## smf (Mar 7, 2016)

z11111 said:


> It's kind of confusing because in the source article, the date found in the hex editor is written in US format, where as "The most commonly used date format in Japan is 'year month day'". Fishy.



This is big, I looked in the PS1 bios and they are also stored in US format. This goes right to the top, not only is this SNES bios fake, but every single PS1 ever made is fake too. They are probably watching you right now, you need to destroy all your tech and leave the house as they are able to track you using it.

Good luck.


----------



## z11111 (Mar 7, 2016)

smf said:


> This is big, I looked in the PS1 bios and they are also stored in US format. This goes right to the top, not only is this SNES bios fake, but every single PS1 ever made is fake too. They are probably watching you right now, you need to destroy all your tech and leave the house as they are able to track you using it.
> 
> Good luck.


----------



## Chelsea_Fantasy (Mar 7, 2016)

oO
_




wow


----------



## FranckKnight (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm no expert, but a few things from the various comments here came to mind :

It may LOOK fake because it's an unfinished product, a placeholder. They don't need to make it pretty if it's not retail yet.

The SNES had the ability of running chips through the cartdridge slot, as we know from Star Fox, Megaman X or even Star Ocean. So it's not farfetched to think that they could have made an add-on that'd use the basic SNES as a passthrough to the TV, probably something similar to the Sega CD and 32X. But given how 'good' those Sega add-ons were to the Genesis, I'll side with the opinion that *maybe* we were better without them.

That said, maybe it would have been better than the Sega version too. It depends on the product, it's capacities, the marketing and the games made for it. The Sega 32X and CD were only terrible because the developers didn't follow with the idea (not-withstanding other concerns like production costs and what not). A more recent example is how things go with the Wii and WiiU. Where they get really solid First-Party titles because they know how to handle their own hardware, many other companies apparently couldn't figure out how to use the Wiimote for anything more than waggle-fests. Some titles were good though, but most couldn't use the controls as well as Nintendo does (Zelda Skyward Sword, Wario Ware...).

So is it Nintendo that did a confusing console/control scheme, or the developers that lack the imagination to use it? It's hard to tell, I'd be inclined it's somewhere in between. The Sega-CD/32X may have been in a similar situation, and maybe the SNES-CD would also have.


----------



## smf (Mar 11, 2016)

FranckKnight said:


> It may LOOK fake because it's an unfinished product, a placeholder.



It doesn't look fake, it appears people were expecting it to look like a PS3. Sony would totally have tried to sell it looking like that. Their expertise was in CD drives, not gaming systems. They had made an MSX, but the boot screens on those were even less artistic.

The PC Engine CD ROM boot doesn't look much better http://boards.dingoonity.org/gcw-ze...mper-or-another-working-pcengine-emulator/45/

The Sega CD boot screens are bad beyond words. Google it if you want, I won't post a link in case someone clicks it by accident. The boot animation was probably added so that shops could stick one in the window, but not actually have a game running. Either because the games were so dire that nobody would buy the system if they saw one or the drives would die if they were running all the time.

I think people just want to believe it's fake and incorrectly believe that something they have seen backs up their theory. Not that I'm saying it's definitely not a fake, but there is reasonable evidence that it is real. In the unlikely event that someone did fake it then I don't think it's going to be possible to debunk it by posting crazy conspiracy theories on a message board.

If Sony had released the drive then nobody would care, because it would have been terrible.


----------

